# What are these? I can't tell exactly.



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam a red x 
i think its a pacu (as in they should be exacuted)


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

its one of those endangered Tazmainian Pacus. LOL


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I dont see the pic


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

I should have fixed it. Forgot to renew my villagephotos subscription, and exceeded my free daily limit.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

its a red belly piranaha 100 % sure


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam a red x
> i think its a pacu (as in they should be exacuted)


 how come your telling him is a pacu when its clearly a rbp


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It's a Pygocentrus Nattereri (a.k.a. Red Belly) for sure.
Look at the underbite,eye size and location of it......

You got a beautiful Red Belly there......









Jim


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

RBP.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> It's a Pygocentrus Nattereri (a.k.a. Red Belly) for sure.
> Look at the underbite,eye size and location of it......
> 
> You got a beautiful Red Belly there......
> ...


 Thanks, I have 3 of them, and they are all gorgeous looking fish. No chunks missing from their fins or anything.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

looks like a natt biting some plant stem


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

I DONT SEE A PIC???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No photo, no comment.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Its a serrasalmus redXalatus


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

no pix no answer


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i think its a pacu (*as in they should be exacuted*)


LOL :laugh:

A bit extreme, don't you think? I mean, pacu's could be _the_ solution of the Third World's hunger problem...









btw: nice red cross you got there, Hoser (







......hoser..... no pun intended... :smile: )


----------

